

Ask HN: Alright, any start-ups need a part-time developer? - RDDavies

I'd made a thread the other week about me finally getting bored with my "cash cow" side jobbing, and want to join up and do something fun.<p>I've got several years of both front-end/CMS/JS work and PHP/MySQL back-end experience. I'm a 9-5 developer for a corporation, but want to get involved with something less mundane and more exciting in the off-hours (I'm East Coast, so this could work easily for West-Coasters).<p>Anyone?
======
aandrei
I'm in NY and am looking for someone for a project we're starting. You can
reach me at careers [at] skillfullydone.com

Cheers,

Alex

~~~
RDDavies
Email sent!

------
tocomment
Can you do business logic stuff? (I'm not sure what the term is for that.)

~~~
RDDavies
Depends upon how involved/scope/specifically what you mean. Shoot me an email
and we can talk more, ryandavies@gmail.com

